# 1/32 Williams Red Lion air racer



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

in progress.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

These are a great series of kits. I did the Gee-Bee Z, R2, Caudron and the Hall Bulldog. Still have the Red Lion and one other..... I really wanted a 1/32 Clipped Wing Monocoupe (Little Butch).


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I agree!it has minor fit issues and requires some putty work at the seams but the decals are excellent and the engine looks great!


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

I elected to use a High E guitar string for the wires.I put a dab of epoxy on each hole and will tighten them with needle nose pliers when the epoxy cures. Next i have to get ready to put on the cowling.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------

